

Hiring & Loss Aversion Jujitsu - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/04/loss-aversion-jujitsu.html

======
timr
_"A good parallel is the romantic realm: First a light kiss. Then harder. A
hand wrapped around the low back. Upper back. In the hair. Grabbing. Tugging.
Pulling. A brush against the breast. A kiss on neck. The clavicle. Sternum.
Clothed breast. Bare breast. Nipple. And pretty soon you're upstairs
rollicking on the kitchen table....This, my friends, is how the poor man
should hire."_

With this kind of enlightened dialectic, I just can't understand why more
women don't go into computers.

~~~
berntb
Ah, you mean because the description reads like a romance novel, women would
think they are being typecast? :-)

------
spuz
Trust economics to give us a scientific name for flirting, but why "salami
tactics"? :)

~~~
Estragon

      And pretty soon you're upstairs rollicking on the kitchen table. Who'd a thunk 
      it would've gone so far?
    

Apparently because salami tactics lead to salami action. I'm a bit surprised
that he is using this imagery (and the imagery of border incursions) while
he's presumably in the process of hiring people. Does he really want
prospective hires to think in these terms?

------
davi
Has anybody here ever done this in the real world? Or had it done to them?

~~~
jbyers
Yes on both counts. I'd say it happens all the time in startups, especially
with co-founders and early hires.

